# Those Blocks are too squeeky



## MircleWorker (Oct 17, 2006)

This was a horror story past down by my fellow workers at a high school theater.

"Pain" Webber, the Auditorium manager before I got there was I guess... a pain.

The Loft blocks were a little too noisy so he decided that the only way to fix them was to oil them. So, "Pain" took a bucket of grease to the grid and started to grease all the blocks. That that didn't last too long because the grease ran down the load lines and all over the goods. Which ruined them.

What led to his early dismissal was that he bought all new drapes for the theater without approving it with the admin.

Thats the story.

PS. what really sucked was that the load lines still had grease all over them, so whenever you had to deal with them you had grease and dust all over your hands.


----------



## Footer (Oct 17, 2006)

General Rule for rigging, grease the bearings if you can, but do not ever grease lift lines, or T track. If your blocks are squeaky, odds are something was not installed correctly or has failed.


----------



## Van (Oct 19, 2006)

Wow, Sort of r4eminds me of a funny college story. Our housing maintenance guys got tired of drunk sophmores stumbling down the hall and breaking the glass on the front of the fire extinguisher case. So they replaced it with 1/4" safety glass. Everything was fine. Until someone left a cigarette smoldering on the couch in the break room.


----------



## Eboy87 (Oct 19, 2006)

Van said:


> Wow, Sort of r4eminds me of a funny college story. Our housing maintenance guys got tired of drunk sophmores stumbling down the hall and breaking the glass on the front of the fire extinguisher case. So they replaced it with 1/4" safety glass. Everything was fine. Until someone left a cigarette smoldering on the couch in the break room.



That gets my vote for a "Here's your sign" moment.


----------



## ship (Oct 23, 2006)

Kind of reminds me of this Master Gunnery Sergeant and others from Texas I once had to deal with for a few months . Had one of our gun crews wash down the gun with a coat of oil to make it look better for an inspection. This was on the painted surfaces that the manual says not to get oil on. Took lots of washing to get the thing clean again, much less it now attracted dirt like a magnet.


----------



## Van (Oct 23, 2006)

"McQueen, There is Oil in the barrel of your Weapon !"

"Sergeant, Sorry Sergeant. I thought it would make the Rounds come out faster, Sergeant !"


----------

